# Datei auf server speichern



## Chloroplast (23. Sep 2011)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich muss für die Benutzereinstellung in einem Applet Dateien auf dem server schreiben, nur ich hab keine ahnung wie ds gehen soll. Wenn ich die Datei so schreibe wie sonst auch krieg ich immer nen Sicherheitsfehler (logisch, apllet wird auf dem Client ausgeführt, da darf ich nicht speichern) hat jemand ne lösung?


----------



## Marcinek (23. Sep 2011)

Hmmm

Webservices? Datenbank? FTP? HTTP?


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Sep 2011)

Das mit den Datenbanken hab ich mir schon angeguckt, versteh  aber nicht wie ich das zum laufen bringen soll


----------



## Marcinek (24. Sep 2011)

Und nu?

Was hast du bisher unternommen um es zu versuchen?

Datenbanken habe ich genannt, wären aber die aller letzte Möglichkeit für mich


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Sep 2011)

hab noch nie auf nem server gespeichert, was ist denn das einfachste?


----------



## Marcinek (24. Sep 2011)

Datenbank


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Sep 2011)

kannst du mir erklären wie die geht?


----------



## Gast2 (24. Sep 2011)

Von Google hältst du nicht allzuviel oder? 
Trail: JDBC(TM) Database Access (The Java™ Tutorials)


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Sep 2011)

kann nicht so gut englisch, steig da nicht durch


----------



## Gast2 (24. Sep 2011)

Stichworte nach denen du suchen kannst:
"Java Datenbank" oder "Java JDBC"
Da findet sich sicherlich auch was auf Deutsch


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Sep 2011)

da steht nirgends wie man das jetzt abspeichert. ich muss mit einem möglichst einfachem befehl die daten abspeicher und wider laden können. ein gut erklärtes Beispiel wäre schön.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Sep 2011)

> da steht nirgends wie man das jetzt abspeichert.


Das möchte ich mal diskret bezweifeln 

Bist du dir denn mittlerweile im klaren wie du die Daten abspeichern willst? In einer Datenbank? Hast du online eine verfügbar? Wenn ja, was für eine?


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Sep 2011)

ja als Datenbank, nein hab noch keine, hab keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll, biin noch ziemlicher anfänger, hoffe du hast geduld


----------



## Gast2 (24. Sep 2011)

Ja dann brauchst du zunächst mal ne Datenbank, obs irgendwo was kostenloses gibt weiß ich nicht.
Kümmere dich also zunächst mal um ne Datenbank und schau dir JDBC Tutorials an.


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Sep 2011)

Je mehr tutorials ich lese bzw. sehe, desto weniger weiß ich:rtfm:???:L:noe:;(
ginge dass eventuel dass mir jemand eine klasse schreiben könnte mit 4 parametern:
erstens String "in" für in die datenbank speichern und "out" um aus ihr zu lesen
zweitens position als int sozusagen als zeile
drittens String sozusagen dateiname
viertens String die information 
wenn das ginge wäre ich echt happy:toll:


----------



## Marcinek (24. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

wieviel möchtest du den dafür bezahlen? - Fertiger Code nur gegen €€€.

Du möchtest mir erzählen, dass du programmieren willst, aber kein bisschen in der Lage dazu eine kleine transfer leistung zu machen?

Wieso beginnt man mit sowas schweren, wie einem Applet, kann man nicht mit was kleinerem anfangen?

Gruß,


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Sep 2011)

wieviel denn^^ ist wie gesagt das ist das erste mal das ich mit ner datenspeicherung auf demserver arbeite


----------

